# Anybody like video games.



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

If any of you have an Xbox one and would like to add me my gt is kittycatofD00m. ( those are zeros not 0's) leave your gt down below and what games you like to play. I'm enjoying fallout 4, halo 5 , and black ops 3 right now. I've also been playing the hell out of gta v.


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

sorry im on pc ive been playing civ 5 lately


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

pc been playing csgo and undertale

nidhogg would be fun with a friend


----------



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

2141zach said:


> sorry im on pc ive been playing civ 5 lately


Dang it. Guys. I've been wanting to save up for a decent pc for a while. Lots of good games. I really want to get into cs go


----------



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Surfer Rosa said:


> pc been playing csgo and undertale
> nidhogg would be fun with a friend


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

CS:GO is an excellent escape. I wouldn't call it a brain-trainer, but trying your best to win against some of these guys takes a lot of mental engagement. You can detach from your issues without dissociating or doing something unengaging.

That's not to mention that it is the best competitive shooter, smashing what we've come to call "casual" shooter design. It's sort of safely between LoL and CoD, fun but fair and tactical.


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

I am playing old rpgs these days..some are very good..


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Insurgency is my favorite competitive shooter and teamwork is a must.


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

A lot of pc gamers here  
If you have ps4, I've been playing a lot of Rainbow 6 Seige.
GiftedGodzam23


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

@the_nomad

Yes indeed. What console?

@2141zack

I enjoyed Insurgency a lot. It looks like a game with a lot of unexplored potential. It's honestly what Battlefield 3 and Call of Duty 4 pretend to be, and then some. Just the gameplay alone makes me want to play it for so many hours, not the competition or items that you have in other games. It's just genuinely fun.

Another good team based shooter is Day of Defeat: Source, although the userbase is a little bit odd/difficult. Something about Counter-Strike with a WW2 setting is amazing, especially on Source.


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

cool ill check out day of defeat, right now im trying to finish both dark souls games before the third comes out.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Awesome. I played a little bit of DS2. It was really good.


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

@ Surfer Rosa

Oh forgot to say that. PC, mostly bioware and interplay games of the end of 90s.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice. I gave Mass Effect a try, but missed out on Knights of the Old Republic. I don't have much knowledge of those older RPGs.


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

Mine is vice versa. I played KOTOR but did not yet play Mass Effect. I would recommend Baldur's Gate if you like that kind of RPG also.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Mass Effect had so-so plot and gameplay, but the dialogue is probably not going to be matched by another game for many years.


----------



## moose_504 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ever since my dp started I've gradually lost interest in gaming, and its to the point now, that I'm selling my xbox tomorrow, becuase I don't even play at all, anymore :c


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

Yup. At least I used to. Mass Effect trilogy, The Witcher 3, CSGO...


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

playing this survival horror game "SOMA", looks spooky o


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I like playing video games, but I don't really play them as much as I used to. I do like to play them when I'm bored and have nothing else to do, though. The Cat Lady and Thomas Was Alone are my current faves.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 16, 2016)

I've kind of taken a break from modern console games. There's only a few games that come out every year that I really look forward to (Uncharted 4, Metal Gear Solid 5, Mafia 3).

I got back into World of Warcraft for a few months and it was a good distraction for a while but it was too much so I had to stop playing.

Lately I've been hooked on playing older games from my childhood, like from the SNES era.


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been playing fable lately. Add my xbox live @frickinghookers


----------



## Yas (Aug 8, 2015)

They depress me even more knowing im wasting my life


----------



## 103905 (Nov 30, 2016)

Ooo my favorite game is Kingdom Hearts, any fans of it? and if you are, ready for 2.8? and ugh Kingdom Hearts 3 even though i want it to take time so it can be really good... i just cant wait I NEED IIITT HHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2016)

I've played a version of Kingdom Hearts years ago (PS2?) That's the one with Disney characters isn't it?

Latey I've been on a site called Roblox where people make games, and there was one RPG called Shard which was great. I'm sad to finish it - which is always the sign of a good game.

Because of that I thought about signing up for a MMORPG like Tera, but when it didn't accept my first attempt to join I actually was relieved and quickly turned off my laptop because I know I will get hooked and it will suck up huge chunks of my time!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm currently hooked on hidden object mystery games. Some are really creative with involving story lines, often with fantasy or steampunk elements. I like the puzzle solving, but also that I can play them with a mouse and don't have to mess about (or sit up) with loads of controls. Just finished a good one called Kingdom of Aurelia: Mystery of the poisoned dagger.

I can't really be bothered with huge event games. I prefer more casual fare. I'm now playing an old school point-and-click adventure called The Silent Age. I get them all free online.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Been playing a lot of horror games recently. 

Layers of Fear, Dead by Daylight, and Outlast 2.


----------



## yume (Jan 8, 2018)

I have an Nintendo Switch, which has brought me back into console gaming. If anyone has one then you're welcome to add me (and we can have a few rounds of Mario Kart!)


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

yume said:


> I have an Nintendo Switch, which has brought me back into console gaming. If anyone has one then you're welcome to add me (and we can have a few rounds of Mario Kart!)


I've been considering getting a Switch, but is it actually worth it?

I can never seem to justify the $300 purchase, haha.


----------



## yume (Jan 8, 2018)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I've been considering getting a Switch, but is it actually worth it?
> 
> I can never seem to justify the $300 purchase, haha.


YES! There aren't many games out so far but the games that has been released were well worth it like Zelda BOTW and Mario Odyssey. If you like the old Nintendo games, it's a great comeback in my opinion. It can be used as a portable console (if you travel a lot like me) or as a home console. So far I haven't heard of anyone disappointed in their purchase of the console!


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm

level

56

fallout

4.

it's

getting

a

bit

repetitive.

lol

i

don't

do

on

line.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

All I play is Arma 3 king of the hill, add me on steam if any of u have it


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

yume said:


> YES! There aren't many games out so far but the games that has been released were well worth it like Zelda BOTW and Mario Odyssey. If you like the old Nintendo games, it's a great comeback in my opinion. It can be used as a portable console (if you travel a lot like me) or as a home console. So far I haven't heard of anyone disappointed in their purchase of the console!


I was actually about to drop the money just because of Mario Odyssey, but pushed it aside for whatever reason.

I'll probably buy one soon. Now that I think about it more, it's well worth the price. How's the new Mario Kart?


----------



## yume (Jan 8, 2018)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I was actually about to drop the money just because of Mario Odyssey, but pushed it aside for whatever reason.
> 
> I'll probably buy one soon. Now that I think about it more, it's well worth the price. How's the new Mario Kart?


Haha, when you have enough money to spare - buy one! Mario Kart 8 is the best Mario Kart I played to date, so many cool courses and the design is great. It already came out for the Wii U but I would still consider it a switch game due to the popularity. It is a lot more fairer than the other Mario Kart games when it comes to online mode. If you get one let me know


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

That's the thing, consoles are pretty expensive these days - although maybe they always have been, guess it's relative to inflation! The Nintendo classics tempt me, but still I can play so many games for free I don't think I'll get one. I know you can't beat a dedicated console and controller for great gaming, and I do miss that, but still, there aren't that many games that really grab me that I'd want to pay for.

Like I said, I'm kinda hooked on hidden object mystery games and I get them all here:

http://www.gametop.com/


----------



## Aha's Shadow (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey, I have an Xbox one. Would be cool to have some friends to play with.

My gamertag is: AhaForever

Add me with a message saying you are from here. I have most of the usual games you'd expect.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

I have a ps4 if anyone would be interested we could talk about DP/DR and possibly play together and become good friends.
My PSN is MaGiiK_WizDom


----------

